# Sinister Pointe Haunted Attractions....Big News!!



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

i think that is wonderful.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Very cool. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

Sounds Awesome, Congrats!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

That is awesome. Best of luck on your endevore. I am a little far away to get there, but if I am ever in Orange Co, I'll look you up.


----------

